
Eye Shapes of the Animal World Hint at Differences in Our Lifestyles (2015) - Hooke
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/08/07/430149677/eye-shapes-of-the-animal-world-hint-at-differences-in-our-lifestyles
======
aminozuur
Most male models als have 'hunter eyes'. Hunter eyes are vertically narrow,
horizontally wide, with straight, low set eyebrows. (google images: hunter
eyes man)

Sexual selection is fascinating :).

------
dehrmann
> if you're the kind of animal that gets hunted, "you're very likely to have a
> horizontal pupil"

Rabbit's have round pupils, though. But I guess there are exceptions.

~~~
michael1999
Rabbits, like squirrels, face danger from all directions: birds from above,
cats and foxes from low cover, coyotes from a hide. Horizontal pupils are a
specialization on taller grazers.

